# male auratus agression ??



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi all 
So my beautiful baby grew up and began a unique color metamorphosis and now He is exhibiting more aggressive feed time behavior (he is now among the largest of the tank)
A local fish head warned me about the males aggression some time back when I was thinking of adopting one. So what should I expect of the Change in behavior , could it potentially get ugly of will it just be a watch and see situation.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I have never kept them because of this article I read lol the bottom is about Auratus The Mbuna Community Tank


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

That was the most informative article on African mbuna cichlids iv ever had the pleasure to read , thanks for the link.
I'm not prepared to see my auratus act that nasty , looking at the testosterone factor and that he will probably go for the Male johannii first just because of there color similarities.
Looks like I need to find him a home ASAP.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a few juvenile auratus in the tank now---Looks like I am for some fun in the coming months---My bully right now is E. B Johanni--great article--


----------

